# So much heaaad!



## ufotrash (Apr 24, 2010)

No not really.
Hi I'm bored, have a doodle!!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 24, 2010)

LOL! That was hilarious, also the forums are slowing down, we needed this topic.


----------



## Beats (Apr 24, 2010)

I read the title wrong.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 24, 2010)

I WANT TO DRAW A PIC!






Professionalism at its best. I have not drew a pic in 2 years. But I always made stuff like that, I have talentless hands. XD


EDIT: Good night, tired as hell.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi, I'm bored too.

Here, have a doodle of zombie who really wants some coffee:






*EDIT:* Oh wow, ufotrash, I'm in Chicago too... small world...


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 24, 2010)

Here's another, got annoyed coloring it sooo...
I don't know.


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 24, 2010)

So I like...can't stop drawing random girl heads.
This morning, in paint:


----------



## chriso (Apr 25, 2010)

I have many bored pictures from MSPaint I used to do back in class.

Here's one - 






Bonus points if you can guess who it's supposed to be.


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 25, 2010)

^the guy from Castlevania?

I draw stuff too when I'm bored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like flying bananas etc etc


----------



## melvox (Apr 25, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> ^the guy from Castlevania?
> 
> I draw stuff too when I'm bored
> 
> ...



That's Richter Belmont


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 27, 2010)

Umm bampan for moar coffee zombies?


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 27, 2010)

YAY MORE DOODLES.

ME + DS =


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 27, 2010)

For a moment I thought I was going to read a rant about some pr0n you watched...
But close-up drawings of heads, those look nice, all of 'em!


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 27, 2010)

Haha, that's how I hook ya.
And thanks!


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 27, 2010)

ufotrash said:
			
		

> Haha, that's how I hook ya.
> And thanks!


No prob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You got Deviantart?


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeaaah...I do. But it hasn't been updated in roughly a year, so theres nothing current (and for me, therefore, nothing good) on it.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 27, 2010)

ufotrash said:
			
		

> Yeaaah...I do. But it hasn't been updated in roughly a year, so theres nothing current (and for me, therefore, nothing good) on it.


Well that goes for mine too actually, I haven't drawn anything good in quite a while.
But I like your art


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks man, three cheers for deviantart neglect! hi five! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






In the mean time, more doodle dumping.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 28, 2010)

You have a VERY Interesting style.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 28, 2010)

Moar pl0x.

If I may suggest...



Spoiler



Roller skating Spartan Oompa Loompas engaging in an epic battle with robot Gummi Bears riding atop a group of T-Rex


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 28, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Roller skating Spartan Oompa Loompas engaging in an epic battle with robot Gummi Bears riding atop a group of T-Rex









WELLLL...its _a_ gummi bear on a _baby_ T-rex....or something.


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 28, 2010)

Pokemons still on the mind.
Its just a passing phase, I think...


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 28, 2010)

You are jawsomes.


----------



## ufotrash (May 9, 2010)

Ohhhh its 4 am and what am I doing...drawing GBATEMP wimmenz of course...


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2010)

hawt





Spoiler



This is not a one word post so don't hurt me


----------



## Ace (May 9, 2010)

Anything else on the menu? It'd be awesome to see this kinda stuff on DeviantArt.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

ufotrash said:
			
		

> Ohhhh its 4 am and what am I doing...drawing GBATEMP wimmenz of course...



I like that pic!


----------



## tKo HaXoR (May 9, 2010)

ufotrash.. do you use a table of some sort or is it all in the mouse?


----------



## ufotrash (May 10, 2010)

tKo HaXoR said:
			
		

> ufotrash.. do you use a table of some sort or is it all in the mouse?




Tablet, totally...my hands are far too shaky to even try drawing with a mouse.


----------



## chirkowatson (May 18, 2010)

The drawings are really very pretty. I loved it. I would like to add a suggestion to some of members to colors up there drawings and make them more attractive. Colors are the real charm of picture and drawings. I was bored so i have made a drawing very colorful for Christmas.


----------

